# Sneezles



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

I gave my young doe Sandy a little bit of banana today and she wouldn't eat it, but began sneezing repeatedly, which might be what I heard as chuffing? Then she went to sleep on the floor of her cage and not in her house, and she ALWAYS sleeps in her house! I'm really worried, that was about ten hours ago and I put her house by her and she crawled into it and hasn't come out since. I haven't even had her a month yet and she's very young.
What should I do?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I shouldn't have thought the banana is to blame although I would be surprised if mice liked them very much. Pesticide on the fruit?again unlikely to be to blame but possible.Keep your eye on her and post anything else you observe if you are still concerned.


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

She seems to be better now. She sneezes every now and then but not nearly as bad as before.


----------

